# I NEED HELP FAST. SHOOTING LOW



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Start with rest timing and fletching contact.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

slow your shooting down, take a few more seconds between shots, make sure you follow through stays level or even rises just a bit.. everybody is fast to blame something on thier bow,.... i look at different issues,.... especially when someone says they shoot a few bad shots mixed in with thier good shots. then number your arrows to see if the problem is the same few arrows all the time. lastly, if you use a drop away,.... check that your rest is coming all the way up for each shot . basically, use your practice to shoot with a purpose. work on one thing about your shot every day just flinging arrows at the target does nothing for improving your shooting,..practice with an agenda that is something other than putting the arrow in the bulls eye. if you practice perfect shooting, the arrows will go in the bulls eye automatically.


----------



## Outdoorsman929 (Oct 7, 2020)

merlinron said:


> slow your shooting down, take a few more seconds between shots, make sure you follow through stays level or even rises just a bit.. everybody is fast to blame something on thier bow,.... i look at different issues,.... especially when someone says they shoot a few bad shots mixed in with thier good shots. then number your arrows to see if the problem is the same few arrows all the time. lastly, if you use a drop away,.... check that your rest is coming all the way up for each shot . basically, use your practice to shoot with a purpose. work on one thing about your shot every day just flinging arrows at the target does nothing for improving your shooting,..practice with an agenda that is something other than putting the arrow in the bulls eye. if you practice perfect shooting, the arrows will go in the bulls eye automatically.


I got it figured out it was my rest . But thanks though lol .


----------

